# Can I put high tension strings on an Alhambra 7P classical guitar?



## waljbt (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi, can I put high tension strings on an Alhambra 7P classical guitar? The guitar is all solid woods (spruce top, rosewood back and sides) but does not have a truss rod. If anyone tried to put high tension strings on this guitar please let me know. I appreciate your help. Thanks. :smile::smile::smile:


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

If you are speaking of high tension classical guitar strings then the answer is yes.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Okay*

I have been playing guitar for over 40+ years and never heard of high tension strings for a classical guitar, especially as I use cat gut strings ( nah just kidding, my cats would hate me if I were to do that ) so what are they and who makes them.Ship


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

http://store.daddario.com/category/146033/EJ44_Pro-Arte_Extra-Hard_Tension


----------



## waljbt (Jan 6, 2008)

Yup, classical guitar strings are exactly what I'm talking about. High tension ones like EXP46 and Pro-Arte EJ46 in D'addario or the Regal-Blue type in Augustine. Thanks for the info and if someone actually tried them on this specific guitar or on a similar guitar please don't hesitate to post a reply. Thanks. :smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've used hard tension classical strings for many years. Normal tension strings roll around under my fingers too much, and generally lack tone on the LaPatrie Collection I use the most (of my classicals). Guitars that are over braced, have a stiff top, or lack a bit of sparkle may benefit from hard tension strings...it's worth experimenting. D'Addario strings for me.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Ship of fools said:


> I have been playing guitar for over 40+ years and never heard of high tension strings for a classical guitar, especially as I use cat gut strings ( nah just kidding, my cats would hate me if I were to do that ) so what are they and who makes them.Ship


AFAIK every company that makes classical guitar strings makes different tensions. I've even noticed a lot of new guitars shipping with high tension strings. I think they're on their way to becoming the norm now. You'll also see them labeled as hard tension.

I think most actual gut strings now are from sheep.


----------

